# SSLException: No available certificate .



## Guest (3. Jul 2006)

Hallo Java-Gemeinde,

ich will eine kleine Client-Server Anwendun schreiben, indem der Server dem Client eine Nachricht verschlüsselt über SSL schickt.
Beim Starten meines Servers kommt folgende Exception:


```
[code=Java] javax.net.ssl.SSLException: No available certificate or key corresponds to the SSL cipher suites which are enabled.
     [code=Java] at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLServerSocketImpl.checkEnabledSuites(Unknown Source)
     [code=Java] at com.sun.net.ssl.internal.ssl.SSLServerSocketImpl.accept(Unknown Source)
     [code=Java] at Server.<init>(Server.java:18)
     [code=Java] at Server.main(Server.java:33)
```

Meine Serverklasse sieht folgendermaßen aus:


```
public class Server {

	private ServerSocket ss;
	public Server() {
		try {
			ss = SSLServerSocketFactory.getDefault().createServerSocket(55555);
			Socket client = ss.accept();
			PrintWriter writer = new PrintWriter(client.getOutputStream());
			writer.println("HelloWorld vom Server");
			
			if(writer != null)
				writer.close();
			
			if(ss != null && !ss.isClosed())
				ss.close();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new Server();
	}
}
```

Wie die Exception schon sagt findet er das Zertifikat nicht. Ich hab jeweils ein Zertifikat für den Server und den Client erstellt. Diese finden sich im Verzeichnis etc. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich die richtig einbinden muss - ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Das Programm starte ich im Übrigen mit Ant.


----------



## Gast (4. Jul 2006)

Hat hier wirklich keiner eine Idee?


----------



## DocRandom (8. Nov 2006)

..evtl. hilft das weiter

mfg
DocRandom


----------

